# Abit of help needed



## Sh4feeqerz

Has anyone heard of Enter the galaxies by Paul Lovatt Cooper? its an exceptional piece for percussion, especially the xylophone and glockespiel parts. But im not here to drool over the difficulty of the piece, but i am, however, here to seek assistance. Can any kind soul send me a digital copy of the mallet percussion part of the score? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

